# Is this really it?



## 350465 (Jul 14, 2021)

This is gonna be long..sorry..


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

So you married him and what? Expected he would change? Stop putting two kids through emotional and physical abuse. 

Yes, he's cheating. Cheaters love claiming the other spouse is cheating. 

Stop begging him to come home. Instead, head to the lawyers office. You have enough reasons to file, even without the cheating and gaslighting.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

He’s projecting his guilt on to you. He wants you to admit you’re cheating so he can justify his own cheating.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Your marriage is a disaster. Your relationship was a disaster. 
I have no idea why you stayed in this mess let alone got married. You are honestly both as bad as each other. Those poor children.


----------



## 350465 (Jul 14, 2021)

bobert said:


> So you married him and what? Expected he would change? Stop putting two kids through emotional and physical abuse.
> 
> Yes, he's cheating. Cheaters love claiming the other spouse is cheating.
> 
> Stop begging him to come home. Instead, head to the lawyers office. You have enough reasons to file, even without the cheating and gaslighting.


I'm sorry gaslighting?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Mentallyexhausted82 said:


> I'm sorry gaslighting?











Gaslighting: Signs and Tips for Seeking Help







www.healthline.com




.


----------



## 350465 (Jul 14, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> He’s projecting his guilt on to you. He wants you to admit you’re cheating so he can justify his own cheating.


This is what I thought. I am not cheating, I have nothing to confess to him. He however is adamant that I am.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

can I ask what was it that made you shut your eyes to what he was like when you were dating him ?

was there something that blinded you to the red flags then but you now see it ?

YOU HAVE A NEW POST asking for advice on paying the bills , because he has blocked you , all depends on what bills have to be paid 
he has done a runner and putting himself first and not the kids , 
well I CAN ONLY THINK put yourself first and the kids , 

do what bills are most important first , I don't know what bills are due so you have to get that worked out yourself , 

don't expect anything from this guy , he is foolish and is like a train going down hill with no brakes ,


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

thread closed due to OP deleting first post.


----------

